# Tolkien Mnemonics Game



## Withywindle (Apr 10, 2013)

How about this game: take a group of people, places, things from M.E. that are closely associated. Then make a mnemonic for the initial letter of each of the group. The real challenge is to try to make the mnemonic both grammatical and relevant to the group it represents.

For example, we could make this for the sons of Feanor:

Many Muderous Criminals Covet Crystals Above All

Which gives us the initials of Maedhros, Maglor, Celegorm, Curufin, Caranthir, Amrod, Amras.

Isuggest kicking us off with a mnemonic for the Fellowship - there should be many possibilities as the order of the nine names is flexible.

Good luck!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 10, 2013)

Withywindle said:


> How about this game: take a group of people, places, things from M.E. that are closely associated. Then make a mnemonic for the initial letter of each of the group. The real challenge is to try to make the mnemonic both grammatical and relevant to the group it represents.
> 
> For example, we could make this for the sons of Feanor:
> 
> ...



How about:

A Large Group Goes South Facing Many Perils Bravely

Now here's a hard one, how about an anagram for the 13 Dwarves in The Hobbit?


----------



## Withywindle (Apr 10, 2013)

An excellent mnemonic Bombadil! My contribution is:

Gallant Pilgrims Leave For Mordor Bearing A Golden Scourge.

I´ll leave the task of the 13 Dwarves open to others.


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 12, 2013)

Yours is a lot better then mine!

I'll have a go at the Dwarves

Deadly Dragon Breathing Fire, Golden Treasures Of Old Buried Below, New Kingdom Born


Best I can do


----------



## Withywindle (Apr 12, 2013)

That mnemonic makes a very good summary of the story indeed!

I´ve sacrificed plot to making a single grammtical sentence:

Thirteen Bold Dwarves Offer Bilbo Numerous Bags Of Gold For Killing Bloodthirsty Dragon.


----------

